# Protektoren Weste/Shirt für Enduro und Bikepark



## pytek (28. Oktober 2018)

Bin auf der Suche nach einer Weste bzw. Shirt ich denke mit Reisverschluss macht es eher Sinn, einfacher zum anziehen, Einsatz Enduro bis Bikepark. Ich muss dazu sagen Bikepark Einsatz erst seit zwar Jahren, macht aber immer mehr Spass.
Schulter Protektoren machen sinn ...?
Brust Protektor?
Was könntet ihr empfehlen?
Ich weiss auch, dass ich keine Drops von 2m Höhe springen werde, deswegen würde mir eher vielleicht ein leichtere Schutz auch reichen.
Wie z.B.:
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/o-neal-stv-protektor-shirt-775458
https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=264829;menu=1000,18,216;mid=0;pgc=0;page=4


----------



## fone (31. Oktober 2018)

Das neue Oneal sieht interessant aus, aber taugt der Rückenprotektor?

Ich mag Schulterprotektoren weil die angeblich etwas Energie absorbieren und dann beim nächsten Mal vielleicht die Bänder halten, wenn 1-2% weniger Energie ankommt. Hoffen darf man ja.

Sonst fallen mir noch ein IXS Carve und 661 evo compression jacket kurzarm.

Brust Protektor brauche ich persönlich nicht. So fällt man ja eigentlich nicht hin:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (31. Oktober 2018)

https://www.bike-components.de/de/evoc/Protector-Vest-Lite-Men-Protektorenweste-p60702/


----------



## pytek (2. November 2018)

Also nach langen hin und hier haben drei bzw. vier shirts auf meine die Liste geschafft.

1. https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/alpinestars-evolution-protektor-jacke-603080
Nachteil Ellbogen Schoner fehlen.
2. https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=167893;menu=1000,18,216;page=13
3. https://www.hibike.de/ixs-trigger-p...y-mod-2019-pS454d0c2a635a51e3696feab527ce687e
Kann mir jemand sagen, wie die Beweglichkeit und Atmungsfähigkeit bei den beiden ist?
4. https://blisscamp.com/bike/tops/252/arg-comp-ld-top
Leider nirgendwo lieferbar und ohne Reisverschluss.


----------



## DerohneName (3. November 2018)

Nachdem es mich diese Saison öfters gelegt hat: Es kommt wieder ein Ritterpanzer.
Ohne Schulter: Niemals, da fliegst du so oft drauf... Und die Schulter ist ziemlich anfällig.
Genahsu Ellbogen, die sind immer dran beim Sturz.

Werde mir die Leatt 3d Airfit holen... Kannst du Arma abzippen wenn man mal nur Flowtrails fährt. 

Ich fahre nix gröberes mehr ohne nen Panzer... Da ist mir das Risiko einfach zu groß..

Ellbogen Protektoren extra sind auch nicht gut... Bei über 10 Modellen nix gefunden das passt, wenn die fix mit der Jacke verbunden sind halten die viel besser und du hast den ganzen Ober und Unterarm besseren Schutz 

Nicht günstig aber kauft man ja nur 1x https://www.fc-moto.de/epages/fcm.s...s0waoFZUF8JdtGC9MxwOr72GNPvKza1IaAuYwEALw_wcB


----------



## pytek (3. November 2018)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Nachdem es mich diese Saison öfters gelegt hat: Es kommt wieder ein Ritterpanzer.
> Ohne Schulter: Niemals, da fliegst du so oft drauf... Und die Schulter ist ziemlich anfällig.
> Genahsu Ellbogen, die sind immer dran beim Sturz.
> 
> ...



Ist mir ein wenig zu viel da ich das Zeug auch für Enduro benutzten möchte (beim Uphill wäre es mir vielleicht zu viel).



pytek schrieb:


> Also nach langen hin und hier haben drei bzw. vier shirts auf meine die Liste geschafft.
> 
> 1. https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/alpinestars-evolution-protektor-jacke-603080
> Nachteil Ellbogen Schoner fehlen.
> ...



Habe jetzt Nr. 2 und 3 zu Auswahl bestellt. Mal sehen.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (3. November 2018)

Alpinestars Paragon
Scott Vanguard
Würde ich noch ins Rennen werfen.
Ich persönlich fahre immer mit Rückenprotektor oder Protektorrucksack, manchmal mit Knieschonern und wenn es felsig oder besonders steil ist auch mal mit Ellenbogenschoner, im Bikepark je nach dem meist mit mehr Schutz. In den Alpen oder beim Shutteln meist in voller Ausrüstung. Ich würde mich nicht mit eine Protektorenjacke festlegen, da es dann heißt, entweder alles anziehen oder die Jacke zu Hause zu lassen.
Schulterprotektoren schützen vor Schürfwunden, aber ich zweifle daran, dass sie mehr bringen. Aber dafür sorgen sie für geringere Belüftung und behindern eventuell.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (3. November 2018)

Die Oneal bp Shirts?


----------



## sun909 (3. November 2018)

Dainese hat gute Westen. Komfortabel zu tragen, diverse Einschläge ausgehalten, qualitativ (Reißverschluss!) lange haltbar...

Shirts waren mir immer zu eng beim An-/Ausziehen 

Grüße


----------



## pytek (3. November 2018)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Aber dafür sorgen sie für geringere Belüftung und behindern eventuell.



Das ist das Problem. Schwitzen tut man so oder so. Mit Jacke natürlich mehr als mit einer Weste.
Aber ich denke, lieber haben und nicht brauchen als brauchen und nicht haben.


----------



## DerohneName (3. November 2018)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Alpinestars Paragon
> Scott Vanguard
> Würde ich noch ins Rennen werfen.
> Ich persönlich fahre immer mit Rückenprotektor oder Protektorrucksack, manchmal mit Knieschonern und wenn es felsig oder besonders steil ist auch mal mit Ellenbogenschoner, im Bikepark je nach dem meist mit mehr Schutz. In den Alpen oder beim Shutteln meist in voller Ausrüstung. Ich würde mich nicht mit eine Protektorenjacke festlegen, da es dann heißt, entweder alles anziehen oder die Jacke zu Hause zu lassen.
> Schulterprotektoren schützen vor Schürfwunden, aber ich zweifle daran, dass sie mehr bringen. Aber dafür sorgen sie für geringere Belüftung und behindern eventuell.


Hmm vor paar Wochen hats mich gelegt- Schulter schön tiefe Schürfwunde und 1 Woche Schmerzen... Mit Protektor erstens keine Wunden und mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit keine Schmerzen.

Am besten sind solche Jacken wie die IXS Cleaver... Da kannst du entweder als Weste oder Schulter (+Ellbogen) dran machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pytek (4. November 2018)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Hmm vor paar Wochen hats mich gelegt- Schulter schön tiefe Schürfwunde und 1 Woche Schmerzen... Mit Protektor erstens keine Wunden und mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit keine Schmerzen.
> 
> Am besten sind solche Jacken wie die IXS Cleaver... Da kannst du entweder als Weste oder Schulter (+Ellbogen) dran machen.


Ja die Dinge sind bestimmt nicht schlecht, aber das ist mir schon fast zu viel. Nur Bikepark wäre es ok.
Ich suche eher etwas leichtes mit max. Schutz vom Enduro(so, dass man auch kurze Touren mit dem Protektor fahren kann) bis Bikepark.


----------



## pytek (6. November 2018)

Ich muss etwas zu Passgenauigkeit sagen. Bin 191cm und 93kg schwer.
Habe mir wie gesagt die zwei
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/ixs-trigger-oberkoerper-protektor-693062
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/sixsixone-evo-compression-protektoren-jacke-606933
Protektorenjacken in XL bestellt.
Bei der ersten Jacke finde ich, dass die Ärmel eigentlich ganz gut sitzen, allerdings im Bereich Hüfte ist die Jacke viel zu locker. Rückenprotektor sitzt eigentlich ganz gut.
Die zweite Jacke passt ganz gut, aber Wiederrum der Rückenprotektor lässt sich ganz locker mit der Hand hin und her schieben. Ich bezweifle, dass während des Sturzes er da bleibt wo er soll?
Wie ist es bei den bei euch?
Vielleicht versuche ich nochmal mit Größe L?


----------



## pytek (6. November 2018)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Nachdem es mich diese Saison öfters gelegt hat: Es kommt wieder ein Ritterpanzer.
> Ohne Schulter: Niemals, da fliegst du so oft drauf... Und die Schulter ist ziemlich anfällig.
> Genahsu Ellbogen, die sind immer dran beim Sturz.
> 
> ...


Hast du dir die Jacke bereits gekauft?


----------



## DerohneName (6. November 2018)

pytek schrieb:


> Hast du dir die Jacke bereits gekauft?


Ne noch nicht- aber ich kann dir gleich sagen ich bin nicht gerade der Ansprechpartner für passende Kleidung.... Wenn man trainiert ist passt vieles nimmer richtig- vor allem solche enger anliegenden Protektoren. 

Das gute gut halt, dass alles dran ist und es sozusagen nur ein Langarmshirt ist... Also sollte da nicht viel verrutschen. 


Zu deiner Problematik: Schnell nen Schneider fragen ob er so Art Zurrgurte wie bei manchen DH Hosen einfach drannähen kann? Wenn sie sonst passt wäre das das einfachste


----------



## tim3510 (9. November 2018)

also ich bin 195cm groß und wiege 96 kg, auch Kraftsport nebenbei, also ähnliche Statur..bei mir passt folgendes perfekt und reicht mir vom schutz her auch:

evoc jacket in XL
https://www.amazon.de/EVOC-PROTECTOR-JACKET/dp/B07BSTHVKJ

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/race-face-indy-elbow-d30-tm-ellbogenschoner-447218

tragekomfort ist einfach überragend, schulterschutz auch sehr gut, vorallem weil es die schulter im Gegensatz zu allen anderen jackets die ich anprobiert habe auch vollständig schützt bei meiner größe.
der rückenprotektor deckt auch von oben bis unten ab. lediglich der brustschutz könnte ein wenig dicker sein aber ist meiner Meinung nach in Ordnung.
habe vorher die evo jacket von alpinestars und die ortema jacket zuhause und noch 1-2 andere im laden ausprobiert, keine kam nur annäherend an den tragekomfort ran.

über die ellebogenschoner lässt sich streiten, mir reicht der schutz, tragekomfort ist auch mega... viele würde aber wahrscheinlich etwas dickere bevorzugen...


----------



## Logic (9. November 2018)

Hab Mal zwei Screenshots aus Ausgabe 3/18 der freeride mit Protektor-Test gemacht.
Hatte ich mir Mal gekauft, da ich auch an ner Weste für MTB und/oder Ski überlege.
Gekauft habe ich aber noch nix.
Anprobiert (für ski) hab ich bisher komperdell und Body glove. POC kommt auch noch dran, das war's bei mir in der Umgebung dann leider mit Auswahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florent29 (9. November 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Brust Protektor brauche ich persönlich nicht. So fällt man ja eigentlich nicht hin:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 789872



Die Gefahr besteht meiner Erfahrung nach eher darin, sich den Lenker in die Brust zu rammen.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (9. November 2018)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Die Gefahr besteht meiner Erfahrung nach eher darin, sich den Lenker in die Brust zu rammen.


Wer die Gefahr als relevant ansieht, soll Brustprotektoren tragen. Ich würde bei dem zu erwartenden Hitzestau eher zuhause bleiben oder bei 30° das Teil im Schrank lassen. Lieber etwas leichtes, dass man ständig tragen möchte ist meine Devise


----------



## Florent29 (9. November 2018)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Wer die Gefahr als relevant ansieht, soll Brustprotektoren tragen. Ich würde bei dem zu erwartenden Hitzestau eher zuhause bleiben oder bei 30° das Teil im Schrank lassen. Lieber etwas leichtes, dass man ständig tragen möchte ist meine Devise



Ich hab sowas auch nur im Bikepark oder bei besonders fiesen Rennen an. Ansonsten reicht mir eine ixs Flow Weste.


----------



## pytek (9. November 2018)

tim3510 schrieb:


> also ich bin 195cm groß und wiege 96 kg, auch Kraftsport nebenbei, also ähnliche Statur..bei mir passt folgendes perfekt und reicht mir vom schutz her auch:
> 
> evoc jacket in XL
> https://www.amazon.de/EVOC-PROTECTOR-JACKET/dp/B07BSTHVKJ


Ist mir etwas zu warm, zumindest sieht es so aus.
Ich werde mal das ARG COMP LD TOP von Bliss ausprobieren, wenn es wieder verfügbar ist.


----------



## Roc-Ker (11. November 2018)

Habe das TSG Tahoe Protektorenshirt.


----------



## xrated (12. November 2018)

Die sicherste Jacke/Weste bringt nichts wenn man sie im Sommer nicht anzieht weil es zu warm ist. Und das ist ja auch ein Faktor bei dem man eher stürzt wenn man schneller ermüdet. Dazu hat man bei Westen ohne Ellbogen wieder das Problem das man extra Schoner hat die schnell rutschen und ich finde auch das man damit eher schmerzen in den Armen bekommt weil die so zuschnüren.
Und bei Einsatz im Bikepark kommt bei einer Weste auch noch die Bewegungsfreiheit dazu. Die ist bei Hartschale schlechter als bei Schaum.
Bin dieses Jahr damit gefahren:
https://www.amazon.de/Dainese-Safety-Action-Full-Pro/dp/B007X310DS
Meine hat komplett Mesh auch an den Armen allerdings keinen Gurt wodurch der Rückenprotektor leicht verrutscht.
Die ONeal Weste aus Schaum habe ich aus oben genannten Gründen nicht mehr an.


----------



## fone (12. November 2018)

Mir fällt gerade ein, dass ich bei meiner alten 661-Jacke (oder war es Dainese Gladiator Nr. 2?) das Problem hatte, dass die eingearbeiteten Ellenbogen-Unterarmschoner etwas locker waren und beim Fahren gewackelt haben und nach ein paar Tagen am Stück (Whistler) die Arme aufgerieben haben. Außerdem hat das Netz, auf denen sie aufgenäht waren, beim Sturz immer die Haut mehr aufgeschürft als erwartet.

Meine Ellenbogenschoner rutschen überhaupt nicht - ja, es kann schon mal 1-2 Versuche dauern bis man die richtige Größe gefunden hat.
Mir gefällt die Variante mit den einzelnen Teilen besser, nachdem ich 10 Jahre mit Jacket gefahren war.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (12. November 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Mir fällt gerade ein, dass ich bei meiner alten 661-Jacke (oder war es Dainese Gladiator Nr. 2?) das Problem hatte, dass die eingearbeiteten Ellenbogen-Unterarmschoner etwas locker waren und beim Fahren gewackelt haben und nach ein paar Tagen am Stück (Whistler) die Arme aufgerieben haben. Außerdem hat das Netz, auf denen sie aufgenäht waren, beim Sturz immer die Haut mehr aufgeschürft als erwartet.
> 
> Meine Ellenbogenschoner rutschen überhaupt nicht - ja, es kann schon mal 1-2 Versuche dauern bis man die richtige Größe gefunden hat.
> Mir gefällt die Variante mit den einzelnen Teilen besser, nachdem ich 10 Jahre mit Jacket gefahren war.


Dito nur mit einer Jacke von Alpinestars. Das war aber noch vor der Zeit der Schäume.


----------



## pytek (12. November 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Mir fällt gerade ein, dass ich bei meiner alten 661-Jacke (oder war es Dainese Gladiator Nr. 2?) das Problem hatte, dass die eingearbeiteten Ellenbogen-Unterarmschoner etwas locker waren und beim Fahren gewackelt haben und nach ein paar Tagen am Stück (Whistler) die Arme aufgerieben haben. Außerdem hat das Netz, auf denen sie aufgenäht waren, beim Sturz immer die Haut mehr aufgeschürft als erwartet.
> 
> Meine Ellenbogenschoner rutschen überhaupt nicht - ja, es kann schon mal 1-2 Versuche dauern bis man die richtige Größe gefunden hat.
> Mir gefällt die Variante mit den einzelnen Teilen besser, nachdem ich 10 Jahre mit Jacket gefahren war.


Meinst du Weste + Ellbogen Schoner?


----------



## fone (12. November 2018)

pytek schrieb:


> Meinst du Weste + Ellbogen Schoner?


Ja. Aber bei mir mit Schulterprotektoren.

Leider ist die Auswahl da nicht so groß wie bei den Westen ohne Schulterprotektoren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ryle (15. November 2018)

tim3510 schrieb:


> also ich bin 195cm groß und wiege 96 kg, auch Kraftsport nebenbei, also ähnliche Statur..bei mir passt folgendes perfekt und reicht mir vom schutz her auch:
> 
> evoc jacket in XL
> https://www.amazon.de/EVOC-PROTECTOR-JACKET/dp/B07BSTHVKJ
> ...



Bin auch ein Fan von der EVOC Protektoren Jacke, fahre die seit nem halben Jahr. Sie fühlt sich wie ne zweite Haut an. Die Schulterprotektoren passen sich super der Form der Schulter an und umschließen sie auch. Ein weiterer Pluspunkt für mich ist die Verstellbarkeit durch die Riemen, dadurch wird auch bei einem Sturz nichts verrutschen ... (schon 4 mal unfreiwillig ausprobiert)
Ich war letztes Wochenende am Gletscher Snowboarden bei 0° mit Skiunterwäsche, Shirt und Jacke und hab sie selbst dort angezogen ... soviel zum Thema Hitze ...


----------



## tim3510 (21. November 2018)

ryle schrieb:


> Bin auch ein Fan von der EVOC Protektoren Jacke, fahre die seit nem halben Jahr. Sie fühlt sich wie ne zweite Haut an. Die Schulterprotektoren passen sich super der Form der Schulter an und umschließen sie auch. Ein weiterer Pluspunkt für mich ist die Verstellbarkeit durch die Riemen, dadurch wird auch bei einem Sturz nichts verrutschen ... (schon 4 mal unfreiwillig ausprobiert)
> Ich war letztes Wochenende am Gletscher Snowboarden bei 0° mit Skiunterwäsche, Shirt und Jacke und hab sie selbst dort angezogen ... soviel zum Thema Hitze ...



ok hatte ich auch eigentlich erwartet, denn dick ist die eigentlich nicht. Also im Sommer bei 30+ Grad auch noch tragbar?


----------



## ryle (21. November 2018)

tim3510 schrieb:


> ok hatte ich auch eigentlich erwartet, denn dick ist die eigentlich nicht. Also im Sommer bei 30+ Grad auch noch tragbar?


Ich für mein Teil würde ja sagen, klar ist man danach durchgeschwitzt, aber das bin ich auch ohne Jacke. In nem Fullface schwitzt man ja auch ordentlich und den lässt keiner daheim nur weil man drin schwitzt.


----------



## -sheep- (27. November 2018)

Ich habe mir letztes Jahr diese Weste gekauft.

Oneal Zero Gravity  NICHT dort kaufen. FAKESHOP!!!http://www.graenzstaener.de/oneal-o...t-p-808.html?zenid=5b1nop9q9ufo51a1u3lhcqgjt2

Bin auch sehr zufrieden mit der Passform. Ich war allerdings auch bei Hibike im Laden und hab dort 7-8 Jacken und Westen anprobiert.
Das kann ich absolut empfehlen. Einige passten nämlich überhaupt nicht, egal in welcher Größe. Am Arm zu eng, zu kurz, Polster sitzt nicht etc. pp. Diese passte dann auf Anhieb sehr gut und nach Einstellen der Schulterpolster wie eine 2. Haut.

Daher kam ich dann auch zu der Weste. Dort kannst du dann seperat Ellenbogenschoner anziehen die dir auch sehr gut passen. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass die Jacke und die angenähten Ellebogenschoner passen ist noch geringer. Bei einer Oneal Jacke waren die Schoner am Arm so dämlich vernäht, dass ich schon im Laden nach 3 Minuten rote Stellen in der Armbeuge hatte. Will gar nicht wissen wie das nach 2-3 Stunden ausehen würde.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (27. November 2018)

-sheep- schrieb:


> Ich habe mir letztes Jahr diese Weste gekauft.
> 
> Oneal Zero Gravity
> 
> ...


Das mit den festen Ellenbogenschonern sehe ich ähnlich.

Zur Oneal-Jacke: Kann man die überflüssigen Brustprotektoren abmachen?


----------



## fone (27. November 2018)

-sheep- schrieb:


> Ich habe mir letztes Jahr diese Weste gekauft.
> 
> Oneal Zero Gravity  (FAKE SHOP!)


Hast du die Jacke bei dem Shop gekauft?


----------



## -sheep- (27. November 2018)

Nein, das war nur der letzte Shop, bei dem ich diesen Protektor überhaupt noch gefunden habe.

Die Schulter Polster sind fest vernäht. Brustpolster und Rückenteil kann man heraus nehmen. Auch den Meshteil inkl. Schulter und Bruspartie kann zum waschen mit Reißverschlüssen lösen.


----------



## greifswald (27. November 2018)

Achtung! Der shop dürfte eine Betrugsseite sein! Deutsche Domain, englische Texte, ungewöhnlich hohe Rabatte, kein Impressum, Kontakt nur über Formular....


----------



## Trialbiker82 (27. November 2018)

Du hast es ausgesprochen.
Absoluter Fake!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (28. November 2018)

Eben. Ich hab mich gestern schön registriert (hä? es gibt einen shop auf der offiziellen oneal-seite und ich bin noch nicht registriert? na egal....) mit meinen standard-daten... irgendwann auf die URL geguckt: Ööööhm! fuck.


----------



## -sheep- (28. November 2018)

Guten Morgen. Oh, verdammt. 


greifswald schrieb:


> Achtung! Der shop dürfte eine Betrugsseite sein! Deutsche Domain, englische Texte, ungewöhnlich hohe Rabatte, kein Impressum, Kontakt nur über Formular....



Vielen Dank @greifswald. Ich hatte mir den Shop nicht angeschaut. 

Wie schon weiter oben geschrieben, würde ich so etwas immer Vorort anprobieren und kaufen, da jeder Mensch seine ganz eigene Geometrie hat.


----------



## pytek (13. Dezember 2018)

Da das ARG COMP LD TOP immer noch nicht verfügbar ist wollte ich die zwei Protektoren Shirts ausprobieren:
1. https://www.leatt.com/shop/bike/pro...df-soft-shell/body-protector-3df-airfit2.html
laut Beschreibung etwas mehr Schutz am Rücken und im Brustbereich gegen der Nr. 2
2. https://www.leatt.com/shop/bike/pro...hell/body-protector-3df-airfit-lite-3772.html
der gleiche Protektor in lite.
Gibt es da Erfahrungen?
Wie beweglich ist noch die Nr.1?
Atmungsaktiv sind wohl aller beide.


----------

